# Wer kennt einen kostenlosen hylafax Client für Windows außer WHFC?



## Timo Rickert (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo !

 Ich suche für unser Firmen-Netzwerk einen kostenlosen hylafax Client !
 Ich möchte aber nicht WHFC nehmen, den Client finde ich nicht besonders übersichtlich und die Funktionalitäten sind auch nicht so toll.

 Kann mir jemand noch einen anderen Client nennen ?

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## JohannesR (9. Januar 2005)

Warum fragst du sowas nicht im Windows-Forum, das ist doch eigentlich schlauer, oder?


----------

